# Pantalla led portatil no enciende



## alcerete25 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hola amigos,

Tengo un portatil asus k53ta-ma2 el cual desmonte para limpiarle el ventilador. Lo volvi a montar y funcionaba bien, pero tuve que desmontarlo de nuevo porque hacia un pequeño ruido el ventilador. La cuestion es que de lacsegunda vez que lo monte la pantalla led ya no encendia, todo en negro, quiero pensar que por las prisas se me olvido quitar la bateria y no conectar algun cable se pudo quemar el fusible. El caso es que si lo conecto acun monitor externo el portatil funciona todo bien.
Ya probe con el cable flex por si estaba mal conectado pero si estaba bien porque puedo usar la webcam. 
Segun se comenta, puede ser el fusible pero no soy capaz de encontrarlo (segun es de color verde), segun es parecido a una resistencia smb.
La otra opcion puede ser quecel cable flex este pinzado en algun punto a la hora de volver a montarlo.

No he sido capaz de encontrar el manual de servicio de este modelo y tampoco saber que es lo que se ha estropeado, parte del flex, el fusible u otra cosa.

Alguna ayudita?

Gracias


----------



## tiago (Jun 28, 2013)

Lo primero que debes hacer es liberarte de conjeturas.
Si sospechas que el cable flex puede estar pinzado, desmontalo con cuidado y revisalo. Tambien has de revisar las agujas del conector y ver que no hay ninguna doblada, no se que tipo de conector llevará.

Una vez verificada la integridad del cable y conector, ya se puede pasar a hacer pruebas. La primera cosa que debes hacer cuando desmontes un portatil es quitar la bateria, y la última, ponerla.

Saludos.


----------



## Melghost (Jun 28, 2013)

Yo tuve un problema parecido con dos portátiles.

1- El primero, el de mi hermano. Llevaba por separado la cinta de datos hacia la pantalla, y el cable de alimentación de la lámpara. Era este segundo el que estaba roto el cable a la altura de uno de los pines; cuando quería hacía contacto, y entonces se encendía la pantalla.

2- El otro, el ordenador del trabajo. En este caso fallaba un pequeño pulsador que era el que detectaba si la pantalla estaba abierta o cerrada. Al detectarla cerrada, apagaba la lámpara.

Échale un vistazo a esto, a ver si alguna de ellas puede ser el problema.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Jun 28, 2013)

alcerete25 saludos, haz lo que te dice tiago, puede estar hay la falla y si todo esta ok verifica el voltaje que le llega a los led que este presente; puede haber un fusible abierto y comenta.


----------



## alcerete25 (Jun 28, 2013)

Si, gracias a todos de verdad.
Voy a verificar el cable flex a ver si todo esta correcto.
Y si, quitar la bateria siempre es lo primero en quitar y lo ultimo en poner, pero las prisas 
Solo espero qeu no se haya estropeado la pantalla y sea el cable flex o un fusible.

En cuanto lo haya checado todo lo posteo a ver si hay suerte

saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Pablo M P (Jun 29, 2013)

Por curiosidad y para poder ayudarte mejor ¿que modelo de portátil es? y por supuesto ¿de que marca?, pero dudo que si no forzaste el cable este se haya roto 

Un saludo


----------



## alcerete25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Es un asus k53ta-ma2. Sobre el cable, puede que este pinzado por la tapa, en la zona de la bisagra.


----------



## Pablo M P (Jul 15, 2013)

Si notas que el cable esta doblado intenta si se puede medir la continuidad de una punta del cable a la otra es decir, desde el extremo donde se conecta a la placa base (mothetboard) hasta donde esta el inverter de la pantalla; dicho esto puedes realizar otra prueba para ver si es la retroiluminación, con el portatil encendido y la tapadera abierta apunta a la pantalla con una linterna, flexo, o cualquier cosa que emita luz pero sin sobrecalentar la pantalla ya que podria derretirse. 
Un saludo


----------



## alcerete25 (Jul 16, 2013)

La pantalla es de led y no tiene inverter, solo tiene, por lo que he visto, el cable flex conectado.
El fusible no veo cual es, no se ve ninguna marca diferente.

Sigo pensando que puede ser el cable flex en algun punto, porque, como he comentado, la webcam si funciona, pero la pantalla no.

No se cual puede ser la razon de que la pantalla led se haya quedado sin iluminacion despues de desarmarla 2 veces, si es cierto que se me olvido quitar la bateria cuando desconecte todo, pero al volverlo a conectar, si funciona en monitor externo, solo le falla el la pantalla led que no enciende ni se ve encendida


----------



## Pablo M P (Jul 16, 2013)

pues prueba a medir con el multimetro a ver si llega corriente a la placa donde se encuentran los leds de la retroiluminación y nos cuentas


----------



## alcerete25 (Ene 5, 2014)

Perdon por no haber contestado antes. Todavia estoy buscando un cable flex para la lap (se estropeo  ) En cuanto lo tenga ya posteo si funciona. Aunque sigo sin saber si hay fusible en la placa.


----------



## alcerete25 (Abr 11, 2014)

Hola a todos, 

He tardado en responder, pero ya consegui el cable flex, ya lo puse pero nada, no enciende la pantalla.

Estoy buscando el fusible que, segun, se quemo por no haber quitado la bateria y desmontar todo.

Parece ser que es parecido a un diodo de color azul que se puede localizar al lado del cable flex o del conector de video

Pero ya ando muy perdido . 

Estoy buscando el manual del servicio de k53t asus pero nada, no aparece en internet

Alguna idea?


----------



## tiago (Abr 13, 2014)

Este esquema puede que te oriente un poco es el del K53T
Sube una foto con la ubicación del componente quemado y mira a ver que dice la serigrafía.

Saludos.


----------



## alcerete25 (Abr 15, 2014)

Gracias por responder.

Si ese esquema ya lo habia visto , lo qu eno veo es el fusible que dicen que esta. Si he visto quiza dos diodos, el D8 y el D14 que estan abajo del conector flex por si alguno de ellos podria ser. Segun que puede ser de color azul, otros dicen que negro con un F8 escrito encima y que suelen estar alojados cerca del conector flex que va de la placa hacia la pantalla.

Las pruebas con una linterna para, al menos, ver que si se ve algo la imagen, tampoco arrojan nada, nose ve nada .

Sino quite la bateria, cuando lo desarme la segunda vez, segun comentais, se fundio el fusible para evitar que la pantalla se dañara pero no soy capaz de encontrar el maldito fusible, con perdon.

Ahi os adjunto la imagen donde va el conector flex en la motherboard.

Gracias de verdad


Lo que no veo es el componente quemado solo que la pantalla no enciende, la camara si y sin problemas.

S


----------



## alcerete25 (Ago 24, 2014)

alguna idea?  ando varios meses sin poder usar la laptop


----------



## analogico (Ago 24, 2014)

alcerete25 dijo:


> alguna idea?  ando varios meses sin poder usar la laptop




revisa el voltaje en la tarjeta tcon del  lcd
 son   3V o 5 V en la serigrafia debe estar anotado
por esa misma pista estan los fusibles smd


----------



## alcerete25 (Ago 24, 2014)

gracias por responder

el monitor es Led. da lo mismo?


----------



## analogico (Ago 24, 2014)

alcerete25 dijo:


> gracias por responder
> 
> el monitor es Led. da lo mismo?



si monitor led 


la tarjeta va pegada a la pantalla asi que cuidado con eso


----------



## alcerete25 (Ago 24, 2014)

perdona cual es la tarjeta tcon


----------



## analogico (Ago 24, 2014)

alcerete25 dijo:


> perdona cual es la tarjeta tcon


si era  T-CON y es la tarjeta que esta en la pantalla


----------



## alcerete25 (Ago 24, 2014)

entonces estoy buscando mal en la motherboardtengo q*UE* desarmar la pantalla y buscar directamente en la pantalla


----------



## tiago (Ago 24, 2014)

Primero comprueba los voltajes en el conector *que hay en el panel LCD* con ésta tabla.







Saludos.


----------



## alcerete25 (Ago 24, 2014)

te agradezco el interés los comprobare en el cable., el fusible esta entonces en la, pantalla?


----------



## tiago (Ago 24, 2014)

Déjate de fusibles que no encuentras antes de comprobar las tensiones de alimentación de la pantalla y los LED.
Despues comprueba el flex. No se decirte donde se encuentra el fusible si es que lo hay.
No se si se ha tratado el asunto, pero la primera de todas las pruebas es probar con otra pantalla del mismo tipo y descartar que sea una avería del propio panel.

Saludos.


----------



## alcerete25 (Ago 24, 2014)

*L*o malo es q*ue* no tengo otra pantalla para probar, veré si con las indicaciones q*ue* me das puedo hacer algo


----------



## alaraune (Ago 24, 2014)

Hola, quizás estoy diciendo algo tonto, pero las pórtatiles tienen un modo en el que apagan la pantalla principal (la pegada a la lap) para pasar la información visual solo al puerto externo; búscala entre el teclado, tiene un dibujo de dos pantallas, una oscura y otra iluminada, en mi Acer es F5.


----------



## analogico (Ago 24, 2014)

ademas tiene un sensor de tapa cerrada
revisa ese sensor puede que ese sensor sea la falla


el fusible esta en la t-con  
de todos modos es mas facil comprobar los voltajes midiendo la entrada de la tarjeta t-con
tienen  los puntos de prueba  marcados


----------



## tiago (Ago 25, 2014)

alcerete25 dijo:


> *L*o malo es q*ue* no tengo otra pantalla para probar, veré si con las indicaciones q*ue* me das puedo hacer algo



Mira a ver quien te puede ayudar prestandote otra. Si es la pantalla, te vas a pasar la vida haciendo pruebas y mediciones para no llegar a nada.
Debes hallar otra.

Saludos.


----------



## alcerete25 (Ago 25, 2014)

sí conecto á la lap una pantalla externa si funciona pero la pantalla de la lap no.  ahora bien,  como se puede conseguir otra, pantalla de la para las pruebas.


----------



## pegaso2012 (Ago 30, 2014)

Si has probado las tensiones en los conectores y están bien, creo que tu problema está en la tarjeta T-CON, ya sea por operar con la batería puesta o por haberla tocado con tus dedos y generado una descarga estática. Las T-CON están adheridas al panel LCD por detrás, en la parte superior del mismo, corriendo a lo ancho del LCD. De allí sale el flex hacia el mother por debajo y varios flex hacia la matriz TFT por encima en el borde superior del panel LCD. Las T-CON tienen matrices de diodos TVS que se encargan de suprimir los picos de tensión, están a la entrada y a la salida del circuito. Tienen el aspecto de pequeños integrados SMD. No puedo decirte más sin datos del circuito, pero desde ya si no tienes equipo para trabajar con SMD y conocimientos de electrónica, mejor que intentes cambiar la T-CON, tomando los recaudos del caso, de no poder, habrá que cambiar el panel LCD completo.


----------



## alcerete25 (Oct 18, 2015)

Gracias al final compre una pantalla y se la puse,  pero el problema sigue igual.  Atendiendo a lo q*UE* comentas voy a revisar la Mother board a ver si hay algún componente dañado. 
Tarde en Contestar porque no tenía dinero para comprar otra pantalla .  Si tengo duda de lo q*UE*  comentais,  decís q*UE*  la pantalla enciende pero se ve muy tenue la imagen (en algunos equipos) aquí no se ve nada, de nada,  no enciende. 
Estuve viendo algunos post en los q*UE*  dicen q*UE*  son dos alimentaciones de la pantalla, una, q*UE*  alimenta la, iluminación y otra, la imagen 
A través del cable flex envía también alimentación? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## tiago (Oct 19, 2015)

Si que van alimentaciones por el flex, arriba tienes el pinout del conector de pantalla.
Lo malo de éste caso es que la avría ha sobrevenido despues de una manipulación, mas aún, una manipulación del conjunto de disipación que es una tuberia que "sobrevuela" la placa a baja altura y es fácil que de forma accidental contacte con algún componente lo destruya. Por ésta misma razón no cabe la idea de fallos por sobrecalentamiento.

Las GPU de ATI suelen fallar a la vez (Cuando fallan) por el panel LCD y la salida de monitor externo, por lo que no parece, y repito, parece que pueda venir de dicho chip.
Saca fotos del conector LVDS que es donde se conecta el flex a la placa, para ver si hay fusibles asociados, hazlo por los dos lados del LVDS y por favor que tengan buena resolución.

También hay en algunas placas un chip tipo SOP8 parcialmente  responsable de la conmutación entre la salida VGA y el panel LCD que puede haber quedado afectado, cuando fallan el equipo se queda en modo VGA, en realidad no sé si esa placa lo incorpora o resuelve directamente la GPU.

Estas cosas son complicadas y a veces cuesta días encontrar la avería, ten mucho cuidado al manipular porque éstas placas no dan segundas oportunidades.

En el esquema tienes todas las claves, miralo con paciencia. Mira a ver si lo que tienes al lado de Q99 es un fusible.
Q99 probablemente sea el transistor de control de los LED.

Pero sobre todo comprueba las alimentaciones en el conector del panel LCD según el pinout arriba descrito, si se sabe cual falta, creo que no será demasiado dificil hallar el fallo.

Saludos.


----------



## alcerete25 (Mar 27, 2016)

Una, disculpa por la, ausencia de tanto tiempo,  la verdad no he podido desmontar la las y se me hizo cómodo usarla con un monitoe externo. 
Resumiendo,  a ver si lo he entendido,  y perdonad sino es así .  Algún componente esta cortado,  por así decirlo,  y no deja enviar la imagen a la pantalla de la lap, en este caso, un transistor si se localiza puede q sirva puentear lo o cambiarlo.  
A ver si puedo armarme de paciencia is y desarmar de nuevo, aunque mi vista ya no es lo q era


----------



## richards2 (Jun 1, 2016)

hola q*UE *tal..les comento..tengo dos notebook de marca Samsung y bgh..las cuales no tienen retroiluminacion..tienen imagen...lo único q*UE* no están dando es iluminación los led..trate de encontrar los fusibles..en la bgh encontré un fusible de color verde(se encuentra cerca del conector vga para la pantalla externa)pero no esta abierto...en la samsung no encontré fusible ya q*UE* no tiene texto de ningun componente..otro dato importante es q*UE* no me da imagen si lo conecto a un monitor externo a través de vga pero si me da imagen si lo conecto a través de hdmi... 
bueno mis preguntas serian..¿como puedo saber cuales son los fusibles sin tener la notificaciones de componentes en la placa madre? 
¿porque será que por vga no manda señal?¿sera q*UE* estará antes del conector vga la falla? 
pregunto esto por que veo q*UE* a muchos q*UE* les falla la retroiluminacion dicen que al conectar el monitor a través de vga les da imagen.. 

desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda q*UE* me brinden..abrazo grande ...


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 1, 2016)

El panel es por LVDS que es digital, el VGA es analógico, no tienen relación sus señales. si la retroiluminación falla la imagen debería ser visible, aunque para eso deberías colocar una luz lo suficientemente intensa en diagonal para iluminar la pantalla y llegar a apreciar algo muy levemente, en mi Aspire 4720z se podía ver la pantalla con la luz apagada cuando el sol la iluminaba. Si no detecta el VGA puede ser solo cosa de la configuración del sistema, en Windows 7 y posterior con la combinación de teclas Windows + P cambias la pantalla.

Los fusible son reseteables y normalmente se ven así




Dado a que solo "cortan" la corriente cuando se exceden, al desconectarse vuelven a conducir, así que medirlo como cerrado después de desconectar todo no significa que no haya un corto. Desconozco el resto del circuito así que no podría ayudarte más por ahora.


----------



## tiago (Jun 1, 2016)

Mira la tabla de arriba, corresponde al conector que hay detrás del panel LCD es la versión de 40 pines, la mas normal.
Las patillas 38, 39 y 40 portan la corriente que enciende los LED de retroiluminación, localiza a que pines corresponde en el conector LVDS de la placa y sigue la pista a ver a donde van. Te vas a encontrar con el fusible que comentas. Puede tener el aspecto de una resistencia SMD de color negro o blanco, o quizá como la foto que te han puesto arriba.

También puede que tengas el problema en el transistor que abre o cierra el paso de corriente a la pantalla, que está directamente conectado al fusible en cuestión. Hay que mirarlo.

Paciencia y tester, es una avería no muy complicada, pero antes mira a ver si llega voltaje al conector del panel en los pines que arriba se mencionan, si es así, tienes la pantalla mal.
Cuidado con los cortocircuitos accidentales o causarás daños en la placa base.
En la patilla 36 tienes que tener 3,3 Volt. 

Saludos.


----------



## alcerete25 (Jun 27, 2016)

Lamentablemente no he podido desarmar todavia la laptop . Por eso no he vuelto a publicar nada, por eso os debo una disculpa  ya que me habeis ayudado. En cuanto me arme nuevamente de valor, paciencia y buena iluminacion subo las fotos. 
perdon de nuevo.


----------



## alcerete25 (Ago 26, 2016)

Ahí incluyo Un, foto del conector del cable flex y asociados, no se q*UE *tal esta, la, resolución. 
Si hace falta pongo otras,


----------



## tiago (Ago 27, 2016)

Por la parte de debajo lleva mas cosas en ese mismo punto?
Pero no se trata de que envies fotos y mas fotos, si no de que procedas como te indicamos unos post mas arriba.

Saludos.


----------



## alcerete25 (Ago 27, 2016)

Gracias por el interés amigo.  Por la, parte de abajo, en el mismo punto, lleva, solo soldaduras. 
Respecto a comprobar tensiones, se q*UE* puede ser algo tonta la pregunta, aparte de proveerle energía a la placa, sería entre lo q*UE* sale del conector del cable flex y la pantalla?  O más bien entre el conector de jlvds1 y lo q*UE* hay alrededor para saber si los pines 2,3,4 y 38,39,40 tienen tensión?, o tendria que ir viendo si hay continuidad en los conectores que hay a la derecha del jlvds1. 

edito: Desgraciadamente, las soliciones en servicio tecnico son las de cambiar la placa y no tengo los recursos para comprar otra cuando creo que, como decis en principio, pueda ser de un fusible. Ya compre una pantalla nueva hace un tiempo pensando que fuera la pantalla y otro cable flex.

De electronica se poco, tenedme paciencia, pero voy a releer de nuevo todos los post a ver si se me ilumina el poco cerebro que me queda para ver si saco algo en claro.

Quiero entender, para resumir, que el problema esta en una especie de fusible, tal y como comentais, que esta cortado o abierto y por eso no le deja pasar energia a la pantalla. 

No se si creais que soy una causa perdida, pero voy a ver si doy con algo.

Gracias en verdad


----------



## tiago (Ago 28, 2016)

Tienes que ler, porque si no, estamos siempre repitiendo lo mismo.
Tienes un poco mas arriba, una tabla de tensiones que tienes que medir en el conector del cable flex que se conecta por detrás de la pantalla, a ver las tensiones que te llegan. Eso es importante para aislar el problema.

Usa puntas muy finas para el tester, no sea que cortocircuites pines mientras mides.

Saludos.


----------



## alcerete25 (Sep 2, 2016)

gracias por la respuesta. indica q*UE *tengo q*UE * tener la laptop encendida.  con la pantalla desmontada pero todos los cables conectados para evutar q*UE * se estropee algo mas. seria tierra y voltaje solo en  parte trasera a ver si llega tension como dices.
voy a comprar otro multimetro con puntas finas, el q*UE * tenia se estropeo y no da bien las lecturas.


----------



## tiago (Sep 3, 2016)

Desmonta la pantalla hasta que accedas a la parte trasera del panel LCD,  seguramente también lo tendras que desatornillar para separarlo. Si el  conector no es como el que se describe mas arriba (Menos pines), saca una foto nítida  para buscar el *pinout *de dicho conector y comprobar los voltajes que deben llegar con el ordenador en marcha. Sería ver los voltajes de alimentación de placa y LEDs y también los voltajes de activación y control.
Realiza las tareas de desmontaje o montaje con la batería principal quitada.

Las puntas finas las puedes comprar aparte del multímetro, son un accesorio.

Saludos.


----------



## alcerete25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Se agrsdece tiago, tu paciencia e interes. Voy a acabar haciendo eso a ver si soy capaz. 
Os voy a contar un pequeño chiste. Con el tiempo que llevo con la lap, me recomendaron un sitio nuevo dnde arreglan computadoras, según hay ingenieros electrónicos informáticos. A un amigo le sirvió así que] baje la lap y les expliqué lo que hice y porque paso, además de lo que me habíais recomendado.
Lo primero fue cambiar el cable flex, lo acepto,porque podría haberse dañado. Pero el chiste está en que, habiendo cambiado el cable flex por unoo bueno y que funcionara, me marcaron posteriormente para pedirme la clave de Windows, así que le dije conectado a un monitor externo y querían ver si era un problema de software.
Ya le dije que por logica, no tenía nada que ver. En vists q*UE* no recordé la clave me dijeron q*UE* le iban a buscar 
El chiste es, como puedo saber más yo, q*UE* alguien q*UE* se dedica a eso. Me lo explicsn ?


----------



## alcerete25 (Oct 14, 2016)

Bueno, parece ser q*UE *esta localizada la falla, es en los diodos 8 y 14. lo q*UE * me dicen es q*UE * no pueden arreglar la porque no tienen la herramienta ni los diodos. Ahora mismo no ubicó cuales son, tampoco me han  recomendado hacer un puente. 
Edito. El d8 y d14 son los q*UE * se ven en la foto q*UE * he subido. Si los puenteo y ha subida de tensión me puedo cargar algo más imagino porque sólo dejan pasar tensión en un sentido y de determinado voltaje


----------



## tiago (Oct 15, 2016)

Esos diodos no existen.
El fabricante no los ha colocado y la placa viene sin ellos de origen. Ya estamos entrando en el campo de la Ciencia- Ficción.
El conector del panel LCD debe tener unas tensiones acordes a la tabla que unos post mas arriba se detalla, hay que comprobarlas y en caso de fallo rastrear la causa con el esquema presente. Esa es la forma de reparar éste tipo de averías. Y no puenteando los componentes que el fabricante ha omitido por alguna razón de actualización, versión de placa, etc...

Saludos.


----------



## alcerete25 (Oct 15, 2016)

Gracias amigo. 
*A*unque ya me acabe de confundir.
*S*egún me dijeron en la tienda de reparación ,e*n*sos dos diodos dicen q*UE* no llega la,suficiente tensión y resulta q*UE* no existen jajaja.
*N*o lo digo en mal plan porque te tengo toda la confianza y le sabes un huevo. .
Voy a pasarle la información al de la tienda de los pines 38 39 40. Gracias por la,paciencia


----------



## tiago (Oct 16, 2016)

Pásale la tabla de voltajes y que los mida.
Que los mida en el conector que se conecta en la parte trasera del panel LCD.
Llévale el equipo sin batería y minimizarás el riesgo de estropearlo por manipularlo sin quitarla, ademas, es innecesaria para la reparación que se está tratando.

Salút.


----------



## alcerete25 (Oct 20, 2016)

Nada tiago, me la van a regresar, insiste q*UE* el d8 y d14, no tienen voltaje y, además, en la cara inversa de uno de esos dos hay un diodo q*UE* tampoco tiene voltaje.
Según, se bajaron el esquema. 
Voy a ver q*UE* hago, si la arregló o la acabo de *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]*


----------



## tiago (Oct 21, 2016)

¿Estamos hablando de la placa de la fotografía?
D8 y D14 no están instalados, no son funcionales. ¿Porqué tanto empeño en unos componentes que, en éste caso, no existen?
La tabla de voltajes del conector es lo único que deben tener en cuenta para comenzar.

Saludos.


----------



## alcerete25 (Oct 21, 2016)

Perdonad que haya escrito así. Lo que no entiendo es el porqué de las UE en rojo. 
Estoy usando el móvil (si tengo problemas para escribir porque se me juntan las letras) y la aplicación Tapatalk, así que no lo entiendo.
Reescribo de nuevo el texto:

Si, es lo que me dicen e insisten porque bajaron el esquema, donde sí les dice que están operativos.
Además, en la parte de atrás, según parece, hay un diodo conectado.

Les enseñé incluso, la tabla que me habéis facilitado mas arriba pero insisten en que no va por ahí.

Ya tengo el portátil en casa. Me pondré a revisar dicha tabla a ver si doy con algo.
Con el portátil encendido, checo los voltajes entre el conecto LVDI y la pantalla en los pines que mencionas.

Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda y la paciencia de verdad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2016)

alcerete25 dijo:


> Si, es lo q*UE* me dicen e insisten porque bajaron el esquema y ahí dicen q*UE* si están operativos. Además , según q*UE* en la parte de atrás si hay un diodo conectado.
> Les enseñe la tabla incluso q*UE* pusiste. En definitiva me acabe llevando el portátil a casa.
> Tengo q*UE* ver eso. Con el portátil  encendida checo los voltajes ente el conector lvdi y la pantalla en los pines q*UE* mencionas
> Gracias de nuevo por la,ayuda y la paciencia de verdad



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc", comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. . . .


----------

